# ONLY 3rd party iMovie themes I know of!



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

This, I have been waiting for since the very first time I saw iMovie 06; 3rd party themes!!

http://www.ilearnfast.com/eyeCandy_index.html

I really hope more come. I hope other companies -- like Gee Three -- get into this.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice link.
FYI $28USD each.




.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Given the product, that's a steal!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

NIce, i might possibly buy 2 of those theme's

they are WAY COOL!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I paid for one, got the URL and code to access the download... but get a 404 error.

Stay tuned. Hold onto your money.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOO-HOO!! They made good on it! With apologies, they got the download working, as well as tossing in a free picture-in-picture plugin. I bought the Portfolio one and tried it out. It is absolutely beautiful! You are given themes of varying lengths and two speeds to use. The preparation of the pictures is a little convoluted (involving a Finder folder containing the pictures), but it works!

Highly recommended!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Temporarily Unavailable !?!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I never got a direct answer for that one, although the contact used the old "site renovation" excuse. If you use the link I provided in the OP, you can buy them. Hopefully, things will go smoother than they did for me initially.


----------



## eyecandyman (May 14, 2006)

*EyeCandy Themes are online*

The EyeCandy Themes are online and the store is now open. We apologize for not responding, and we are happy to inform you that we have been busy planning for more available themes. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Hope to see you at www.ilearnfast.com

good luck.

eyecandyman

========



Macaholic said:


> I never got a direct answer for that one, although the contact used the old "site renovation" excuse. If you use the link I provided in the OP, you can buy them. Hopefully, things will go smoother than they did for me initially.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Great! Folks, I bought the Folio theme and have been _knocked out_ by the production quality. The UI is a bit of a kluge, but it is at least a lot more flexible than the hobbleware of Apple's factory themes.

I really look for ward to more iMovie themes from this operation.


----------

